# Very moving video



## Brack328

They need to make all those who don't support our military watch this video. While they may not support the war, they still need to support our loved ones who are risking their lives daily for all our freedoms!






God Bless,
B


----------



## TexasWhaler

That is one of the most moving videos I've ever seen.

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## haparks

WOW-our solders are the best and ur the best for posting it--thank u--i remember when i was there--its all tru


----------



## tricktom1

WOW, very moving.


----------



## armyguy

thank you!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Thank you for posting. This was a great 5 minute video to keep us focused on who is doing what for our country!


----------



## jonsan4b1

*remember me video*

I was sent this video link through ArmyMomsUSA also. Was told this video was made by a 17 yr old high school student....She's awesome!


----------



## norman williams

*heroes*

this should remind us of the sacrifice that our soldiers make every day


----------



## V-Bottom

Times has changed for sure. I was just thinking, "I had to catch a cab to go the ole' mans house when I got back (69'), no one met me at the airport!" But I am one of the few, the proud, to have made it home..and not in a box. Later that day I was in my "tropicals", ribbons and badges, chest stuck out 5 feet, went into a 7-Eleven store to grab a six pack and was asked to see my I.D. What did I come home too?? Semper Fi all.......ed in hitchcock!


----------



## jeffsays

hi there.thanks for sharing with us .it's really most moving video..


----------



## THE REEL WON

Thanks for posting.


----------

